# Alaalay sadyang ikaw



## Maverick

hey can anyone help me with this? My girlfriend loves to tease me with her tagalog. heheh.

Alaalay sadyang ikaw*.*
Aaminin kong sa pangarap
Ay kasama ka kahit saan
Yakap mot halik ay di kaya
Na pigilan kahit kalian
ako hanap-hanapin ikaw.
Mahal rin kita lagi at habang-buhay lagi



oh, and if you can't translate the whole thing, a few lines will suffice.

Thanks!


----------



## Oka-chan

Hi
Si Oka-chan ito.
Ikinagagalak kitang makilala. 

I'm envious of you.
Because she says

>ako hanap-hanapin ikaw.
I' seeking you

>Mahal rin kita lagi at habang-buhay lagi
I love you too always and (I'll love you) everytime all my life.


----------



## Maverick

thanks!

-Maverick


----------



## Lancel0t

Maverick said:
			
		

> hey can anyone help me with this? My girlfriend loves to tease me with her tagalog. heheh.
> 
> Alaalay sadyang ikaw*.*
> Aaminin kong sa pangarap
> Ay kasama ka kahit saan
> Yakap mot halik ay di kaya
> Na pigilan kahit kalian
> ako hanap-hanapin ikaw.
> Mahal rin kita lagi at habang-buhay lagi
> 
> 
> oh, and if you can't translate the whole thing, a few lines will suffice.
> 
> Thanks!


 
My thoughts are only you.
I'll admit that on my dreams / ambitions
you are always with me everywhere.
I can't stop your embraces and kisses ever,
- Actually the last two lines are not properly expressed, there are some grammatical errors... if i'm not mistaken, it could be expressed as follows:
Ikaw ay aking hahanap-hanapin, Mahal na rin kita at ito ay pang-habang buhay... - I'll always look for you, I also love you and this would is for lifetime


----------



## Oka-chan

>there are some grammatical errors
Maraming salamat sa payo mo.
Mag-aaral  ako ng English and tagalog  lalo pa


----------

